# .



## justpeachy (Aug 7, 2021)

*IF you need help with a thread, contact a mod.
Don't do scrub your post like this.
That's rude and super annoying.
Thank you for your help

Commie*


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 7, 2021)

Take a zebra and a radio always

You can pricematch with the price match app and myday to look up item prices by barcode


----------



## DBZ (Aug 7, 2021)

Yes, please take a walkie and zebra to guest services. Also, please tell your HR about your cashier experience. You were supposed to be paired with a trainer for your cashier time.


----------



## Panda13 (Aug 8, 2021)

Or tell the TL


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 8, 2021)

Rather than leave your station, flip the switch that turns on your lane light so that it flashes.  I've found that to be much more effective than using the help icon on the monitor.


----------



## ION the Prize (Aug 8, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Rather than leave your station, flip the switch that turns on your lane light so that it ...


... turns off. Then tell everybody to go f*ck themselves.

Don't need a walkie for that.


----------



## ION the Prize (Aug 8, 2021)

(Didn't really mean that. Just validating your feelings, justpeachy.)


----------



## justpeachy (Aug 8, 2021)

Today I was the only cashier on the floor. My TL doesn’t spend time up front and flashing the light unfortunately does nothing because no one is around. It’s my second day lol. I didn’t really think target would be that stressful but how am I the only cashier on the floor one my second day??


----------



## SMamazon (Aug 8, 2021)

Especially on a weekend, being the only cashier seems extremely unusual.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 8, 2021)

justpeachy said:


> Today I was the only cashier on the floor. My TL doesn’t spend time up front and flashing the light unfortunately does nothing because no one is around. It’s my second day lol. I didn’t really think target would be that stressful but how am I the only cashier on the floor one my second day??



Are you in a small format store?


----------



## justpeachy (Aug 8, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Are you in a small format store?


It is a little smaller. We have about 14 lanes and self checkout. School starts this week in my county though so theres lots of back to school traffic. Again, it wouldnt be bad at all if I was just properly trained so I knew what I was doing. Our HR wasn’t in today either so. I did see my TL only once but she upset a guest and I had to void the whole transaction (mind you her cart was completely filled too and i had already put everything in bags…).


----------



## DBZ (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm sorry your time at target it starting off so badly


----------



## Ceeyaaa (Aug 9, 2021)

justpeachy said:


> It is a little smaller. We have about 14 lanes and self checkout. School starts this week in my county though so theres lots of back to school traffic. Again, it wouldnt be bad at all if I was just properly trained so I knew what I was doing. Our HR wasn’t in today either so. I did see my TL only once but she upset a guest and I had to void the whole transaction (mind you her cart was completely filled too and i had already put everything in bags…).


The whole thing sounds like a shit storm.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 9, 2021)

Wow, your it sounds like your store sucks. At your store, I would definitely grab a walkie and a zebra. How the heck does your AP team not freak the fuck out at newbies being put onto registers unsupervised?

At my store we don't have enough walkies, or often zebras, for all cashiers to have them (especially if they haven't been trained on the zebra. It wouldn't help much for them to have them), but if you don't have people watching the lanes there's not much of a choice.


----------

